# كتاب التصميم الميكانيكي(لمحبي التصميم فقط)



## مهندس وعد (26 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا الكتاب handbook for mechanical designer كتاب راقي جدا ويحتوي على خطوات تصمي واختيار مضخات ومجاري هواء وانابيب مع المخططات والجداول لكل جزء....... انه عملاق التصميم الميكانيكي ........ حمل الكتاب واكتب رأيك فيه ....... ولاتنسونا من الدعاء 



http://rapidshare.com/files/177005860/handbook_for_mechanical_designer.pdf


----------



## حمادة محمود (26 ديسمبر 2008)

متشكرين ياهندسة


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا عزيزي


----------



## خضر احمد (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر وربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (17 يناير 2009)

لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## أحمد رأفت (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شــــــــــــــكـر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا باشمهندس واعد

=========


----------



## اراس الكردي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسامة القاسى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله  خيرا


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد تشكر على الواجب الجميل ده ياهندسه


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداًبارك الله لك


----------



## سعد الكناني (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed klio (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جيد جدا وارجو المزيد من الكتب


----------



## العراق نيو (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مهندس واعد


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير
وفقك اللة


----------



## alaarekabe (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف شكر وربنا يزيدك من علمه*​


----------



## mohamed mech (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و اثابك الجنة
و رزقك خير الدنيا و الاخرة
:28::20:​


----------



## اللورد900 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

تششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكر


----------



## فهمي عادل1 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام المتوكل (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن الأديب (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن ترفقه كملف بالمنتدى لانه الموقع المعطى مش شغال هنا


----------



## العراق نيو (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود شرف الدين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر ياهندسة ونرجو المزيد


----------



## sghiar omar (25 سبتمبر 2009)

baraka llaho fik
thank you


----------



## سوران (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## nawar_mera (26 سبتمبر 2009)

_*وفقكم الله لكل مافيه الخير والصواب*_


----------



## badr mohamed (29 يناير 2010)

نشكرك شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## اسامة اشرى (29 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررر يا هندسة على هذا المجهود


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (29 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mohamed raafat (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (30 يناير 2010)

غفر الله لك
شكراً


----------



## ELGAMAL (30 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## virtualknight (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## gmotor (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك لكن لو حملته على اكثر من رابط و شكرا


----------



## الغباشى (31 يناير 2010)

ممكن رابط تاني لو سمحت؟


----------



## الفتاح (31 يناير 2010)

الف شكررررر


----------



## الغباشى (31 يناير 2010)

وجدت الكتاب علي موقع اخر 
ولا الحوجة للرابيد شير


----------



## الدكة (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور لكل من ساهم واسهم في رفع هذا الكتاب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور للمهندس وعد على الاشارة للكتاب
ونشكر الأخ الغباشي على تسهيل الأمر علينا بإرفاق الكتاب


----------



## alaarekabe (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكرا وجهد مشكور


----------



## المهندسgvr (13 أكتوبر 2010)

كل الشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## husammu (17 مايو 2011)

مشكورجدا


----------



## صابر هندسة (27 مايو 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (28 مايو 2011)

بجد تشكر على الواجب الجميل ده ياهندسه
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد شرف الدين عصر (29 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن الكتاب عربي 
مشكور


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (8 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا للاخوة الكرام في نشر الفائدة *


----------



## كرم الحمداني (9 يونيو 2012)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------

